# Elektronikas forums >  Meklēju Arduino palīdzību protopia izstrādei

## Māris

Varat lūdzu ieteikt kādu, kas varētu palīdzēt uztaisīt ātruma mērīšanas ierīces prototipu.

Vienkāršoti ir 2 sensori aptuveni 100 metru attālumā. Jāveic mērījums, cik ilgā laikā objekts veic attālumu starp šiem sensoriem. Informācija jānodod uz PC katreiz, kad jebkāds objekts šķērso kādu no sensoriem. PC interfeisu pats uztaisīšu.

Kautkas līdzīgs šim: http://www.cp4e.com/eventtp1.htm

Vai ir kāds, kas var palīdzēt? Par atlīdzību vienosimies.

----------


## Didzis

Kas par objektiem jāķer? Ir tak starpība, vai autiņš brauc, cilvēks skrien, vai zaķis lec pāri.

----------


## sasasa

Vai sesori jau ir gatavi un strādajoši (kādi)? Ja tā, tad sensorus pie Arduino, pārdesmit rindiņas programmas koda un lieta darīta  :: 
Sensorus kā pieslēgsi  ar vadiem vai pa radiokanālu?

----------


## Māris

Cilvēks uz velosipēda.

----------


## Māris

Nē, sensori jāizdomā, kādi varētu strādāt. Itkā Ķīna pilna ar visādām ierīcēm, bet jāsaprot, kas varētu strādāt. Prototipā ar vadiem.

----------


## Didzis

Tās lietas sen izdomātas. Sportistam piestiprina nelielu uztvērēju-raidītāju, kurš arbild uz antenas izstaroto signālu. Nekas baigi vienkāršs tur nesanāk un apsolūtu precizitāti dabūt var tikai, ja viens sportists antenas zonā. Man  blakus stāv tada antena un zinu, ko runāju. Nedomāju, ka var uztaisīt kādu, piemēram magnētisku devēju, jo tagad tak visādi karbona velosipēdi. Noteikti, kautkas jāstiprina pie velosipēda vai sportist. Tikai tad būs precizitāte.

----------


## krabis

> Tās lietas sen izdomātas. Sportistam piestiprina nelielu uztvērēju-raidītāju, kurš arbild uz antenas izstaroto signālu. Nekas baigi vienkāršs tur nesanāk un apsolūtu precizitāti dabūt var tikai, ja viens sportists antenas zonā. Man  blakus stāv tada antena un zinu, ko runāju. Nedomāju, ka var uztaisīt kādu, piemēram magnētisku devēju, jo tagad tak visādi karbona velosipēdi. Noteikti, kautkas jāstiprina pie velosipēda vai sportist. Tikai tad būs precizitāte.


 Fotofiniši darbojas visā pasaulē, nekas vienkāršāks un precīzāks nav izdomāts. Vienu tādu sākumā, otru beigās, pie arduino klāt un dazhas rindas koda.

----------


## Māris

Nu man gan likās, ka lāzera stars uz fotoreceptoru ir vienkāršākais risinājums, sportisti ar šo trennējas pa vienam, tākā viņus atšķirt nav nepieciešams. Pirmajā versijā pat sākumā nevajag- pietiks ar beigu (kompis dos skaņu, kad jāstartē). Tur galvenais, lai tā štelle arī saulē strādā.... jāizvēlas pareizi tas fotoreceptors un lāzers... vai ir kādi elegantāki risinājumi?

----------


## marchiks

Nu kā sensoru varētu IR (infra sarkanas gaismas) diodi ar uztvereju. Tadas kaa TV pultiis. Prototipam vienkarshakais varetu but panjemt no vartu automatikaam, tur ir gatavi raiditaji un uztvereji, bet protams nav tik sarezgiti ari uztaisit to. Varbut tomer tas uztverejs jataisa jo vartu automatikam parasti paroshana ir 12/24v, bet Ardiouno tomer viss grozas ap 3/5V. Cik platam koridorim jabrauc cauri? Jo šaurāks jo labak. Talak to IR uztvereju pie Ardiuno un Ardiouno pa serialo suta PC kad ir partraukums. Iespejams varu palidzet, kaut nevajadzetu jo pašam rindā stāv neizdarīti čupiņa ar šādiem mazajiem projektiņiem  ::

----------


## sasasa

Ja uz asfalta vai cita cieta seguma, tad es liktu spediena sensora lenti, ja mīkstāks segum sceļam, tad IR. Tas ir gadījumā ja nebrauc vairaki braucēji uzreiz. Ja brauc barā, tad nav variantu ka tikai ar individuāli kodētu signālu katram braucējam.

----------


## zzz

> Varat lūdzu ieteikt kādu, kas varētu palīdzēt uztaisīt ātruma mērīšanas ierīces prototipu.
> 
> Vienkāršoti ir 2 sensori aptuveni 100 metru attālumā. Jāveic mērījums, cik ilgā laikā objekts veic attālumu starp šiem sensoriem. Informācija jānodod uz PC katreiz, kad jebkāds objekts šķērso kādu no sensoriem. PC interfeisu pats uztaisīšu.


 Sensenajos laikos, kad zaale bija zaljaaka, un datoros veel bija seriaalie un paraleelie porti, visai tai branzhai nevajadzeeja pat nekaadu arduiinu, pietika ar pasha datora saprogrammeshanu.

Tagadinjaas... nu panjem, izvaro USB peli vai klavieri un piekjibini tos savus sensorus paraleeli sho pogaam un apstraadaa ar PC programmu, cik tik uziet.

Tur ir viens otrs graabeklis, uz kaa uzkaapt (piemeeram 100 metrus garaa vadinja nodroshinaashana pret trauceejumiem), bet nu dies ar vinjiem.

Kaadas iisti funkcijas bija ciereets delegjeet arduiinai?

Sensori ar veel nemaz nav. 

Un vispaar - ikgadeejais pavasaris, kursadarbi, vai ne?

----------


## next

Cik es zinu tad taada uzparikte sen jau uztaisiita un tiek regulaari izmantota te:
http://www.downhill.lv/
Nu tad nav ko jaunu velosipeedu izgudrot.

----------

